# Kaufberatung: Preis-/Lautstärke-Kompromiss bei 120mm Radi-AiO-WaKü? Gerne auch mit E-Loops o.a.



## wick3d1980 (10. September 2015)

*Kaufberatung: Preis-/Lautstärke-Kompromiss bei 120mm Radi-AiO-WaKü? Gerne auch mit E-Loops o.a.*

Hi!

Diese Frage hatte ich schon mal gestellt, aber wohl i falschen Forum...

Ich plane, langsam aber sicher, wieder einen Gaming-PC aufzubauen. Dieses Mal soll er klein, einigermaßen leistungsfähig, dabei aber leise sein.

Aktuelle Hardware (weit weg vom Gaming):
- Cougar QBX Case
- Biostar B85N HiFi 3D + 8GB Crucial RAM + 240MB mSATA SSD
- I3 4330
- EKL Silvretta
- 2 x Arctic F12
- Pico-PSU

Geplant:
- Case, MB, RAM u. SSD bleiben
- i5-4690 (oder Xeon E3 1231)
- R9 390 (evtl. x)
- Cooler Master G550M od. Corsair CX500M
- zusätzliche ~500GB SSD

Frage: Welche AiO-WaKü stellt den besten Kompromiss zw. Lautstärke und Preis für o.g. Hardware dar? Ein lauter Lüfter wäre nicht wild - den würde ich notfalls gg. einen E-Loop oder so austauschen. Eine etwas leisere Pumpe wäre interessanter.

OC ist (auch später) nicht geplant...


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Preis-/Lautstärke-Kompromiss bei 120mm Radi-AiO-WaKü? Gerne auch mit E-Loops o.a.*

Lieber einen leisen Topblower nehmen:
Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PopoX (10. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Preis-/Lautstärke-Kompromiss bei 120mm Radi-AiO-WaKü? Gerne auch mit E-Loops o.a.*

Würde die Corsair H80i GT nehmen. Die Pumpe hat laut PCGH nur 0,2 Sone. Wenn du den Lüfter gegen etwas besseres tauschst (EK Vardar, Eloops,...), ist sie leise.


----------

